# $.15/$.20 F & M vs Versatrans EPT



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

After an issue looking at another source (even trying to learn more on sublimation but that's another subject) for certain jobs. Been using Versatrans EPT, how's F & M Athletic Formula compare? I had a sample a couple of years back and wasn't impressed in my 50 wash cycle test, maybe a poor batch or don't they last as long as versatrans? Got a job that their one color prints would work for but hate to stick my neck out, and Versatrans won't get this one, so might just pass until I find another sample customer that won't hang me if something isn't up to their standards. Plan to call F & M too but would like hands on thought's!


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

When was the last time you measured and calibrated your heat press temperature?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have used 1,000s of the .15 & .20 transfers with no significant issues..... Just use the right amount of temperature & time..... Too much heat or time will "cook" your transfers and cause premature failure....


----------

